# head boats



## hvac1877 (Jun 27, 2005)

i know this is pier and surf but does anyone know any half day head boats down in the tidewater area? I like to take my step-sons and father-in-law.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

there are some that run out of lynhaven inlet I think they run from bubbas If you are coming down shore drive from norfolk heading towards the va bch ocean front as soon as you cross lesner bridge (this is lynhaven inlet) turn right into the marina parking lot it will be the last building on the left (if you are facing them) they leave at 8:00 and 1:00

Anyone you can correct me if I am wrong here but that is what they were last year. 

I think that there is also one that runs out of ocean view just not sure of the details.

Also a couple that run out of Rudy inlet again not sure of the details or if they run half day trips. I take one or two a year and always go on the ones out of lynhaven. Good luck and I hope you and you son have fun

Ken


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

There are some that run out of downtown Hampton as well


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

CALL PETE - SALLY T
Capt. Pete J. Thorne
757-515-3051 



Full Day Trips
Fishing from 8am -3pm
ONLY $35!
ON THE SALLY T HEAD BOAT


----------

